
Using a Prototype-Based Language for User Interface (1995) [pdf] - tosh
https://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/computing/apple/newton/Prototype-Based_Language_for_User_Interface_-_Newton_Projects_Experience.pdf
======
tosh
NewtonScript:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NewtonScript](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NewtonScript)

